# This Passed Inspection



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

If two authorities say its grandfathered, then its grandfathered. You taking about the drain pipe right? Maybe the unsecured wiring is grandfathered too 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm talking about the drain pipe over the panel.


----------



## Pharon (Jan 20, 2014)

That install is an accident waiting to happen. Looks like the drain pipe has had some leakage problems in the past.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

Good thing its copper. So it will never leak. :laughing:


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

Chris1971 said:


> I'm talking about the drain pipe over the panel.


It's grandfathered 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Grandfathering aside, what would have stopped the panel from being moved to the right 6-8"?

And, FWIW, I wouldn't buy the "grandfather" clause on this one. It wasn't a 1 for 1 replacement. Not that my opinion matters anyhow...:no:

Pete


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> I'm talking about the drain pipe over the panel.


By the way your signature should say:

"Up sell,over deliver"

Want me to change it for you?
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Pete m. said:


> Grandfathering aside, what would have stopped the panel from being moved to the right 6-8"?
> 
> And, FWIW, I wouldn't buy the "grandfather" clause on this one. It wasn't a 1 for 1 replacement. Not that my opinion matters anyhow...:no:
> 
> Pete


I agree. The romex entering the top and the flex on the left side of the panel has enough slack in them to move the panel to the right 6" to 12" allowing the panel to clear the drain pipe.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Pete m. said:


> Grandfathering aside, what would have stopped the panel from being moved to the right 6-8"?


No KO punch I guess.

Pains me tho to see what some guys do.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I've never seen a copper waste line before.

Looks like your a flush away from a disaster


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> I've never seen a copper waste line before.
> 
> Looks like your a flush away from a disaster


What do they use aboard ships and submarines for waste lines?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The_ 'grandfather vortex' _sucks in all reason Chris....~CS~


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> I've never seen a copper waste line before.


 
My house has copper in all the drains.


Id assume most of my development does.

It was built in the 60s.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> I've never seen a copper waste line before.
> 
> Looks like your a flush away from a disaster


My house has one. 3". 9 million dollars worth of copper. 1964. Goes into a cast iron waste line underground. I should polish that sucker.

Those were the days.

Had the furnace replaced. Had the new one installed in the crawl space. Told the plumber if he didn't know how to thread black pipe for the gas to not come back.

But running expose flexible **** has nothing to do with this thread, be it electric or plumbing.


----------



## rookie sparky (Nov 6, 2014)

Pete m. said:


> Grandfathering aside, what would have stopped the panel from being moved to the right 6-8"?
> 
> And, FWIW, I wouldn't buy the "grandfather" clause on this one. It wasn't a 1 for 1 replacement. Not that my opinion matters anyhow...:no:
> 
> Pete


Here, 1 for 1 doesn't matter. As long as the location has not changed, I can replace a100 panel with a200 app panel, run standard Se cable 40 from the meter to the panel location, and it will pass. No disconnect needed, no ser needed. As long as locations do not move, it's grandfathered in. I won slot of bits knowing that when others don't.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Awg-Dawg said:


> My house has copper in all the drains....


 BRB, scrapping out Awg's house.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I would have at least written up a bonding requirement for the CU drain

~CS~


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Lep said:


> What do they use aboard ships and submarines for waste lines?


HY80 ?

Doubt if it's CU


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Lep said:


> What do they use aboard ships and submarines for waste lines?


Steel, bronze or brass depending on the part.. 

Nothing more fun then "Brown Trout" season when you need to shower..


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I worked in a lab where the drains were glass because of acids they used. Went to its own treatment system.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

And how does this install look from your house Chris?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> View attachment 39788
> 
> 
> An existing 100 amp main breaker panel was removed and a 200 amp main breaker panel was installed in its place. This was done a few months ago by another EC. On the upper left side of the panel copper drain pipe for a toilet on the floor above. City inspector passed it stating that the install was grandfathered in because it's an existing home. State inspector got involved and stated the same. I think the city electrical inspector who passed this and the state inspector are just protecting themselves because the city inspector screwed up passing it in the first place.


That panel is a least ten years old.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> That panel is a least ten years old.


So you confirm that you installed it in 2004? Without a permit?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> That panel is a least ten years old.


Inspection sticker on inside of door states: 08/2014. Nice try.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I took this picture this afternoon. It appears the original panel was in the corner of the basement. I think they replaced the original panel with a 100 amp main breaker panel below the drain pipe. In August of this year the 100 amp main breaker panel was replaced with a 200 amp main breaker panel. IMO, this should have never been "grandfathered in". Fwiw, 200 amp panel was installed by one of the largest electrical contractors in the area. I believe this shop ranks in the top 100 in the nation by EC&M. Bigger doesn't mean better.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I am pretty good with Siemens panels. That one is at least ten years old. The latch and the hard flat sides are dead giveaways.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> I am pretty good with Siemens panels. That one is at least ten years old. The latch and the hard flat sides are dead giveaways.


Not that good. It's a GE panel.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Whats the code that says that the drain pipe can't be that close?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Chris1971 said:


> Bigger doesn't mean better.


They advertise themselves as just that here

Then forward $$$'s any small guy can beat

It's a rather rocky relationship.....

~CS~


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> Whats the code that says that the drain pipe can't be that close?



110.26(a)(3)


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

jimmy21 said:


> Whats the code that says that the drain pipe can't be that close?


2008 NEC- 110.26.F.1.a 

"(a) Dedicated Electrical Space. The space equal to the width and depth of the equipment and extending from the floor to a height of 1.8 m (6 ft) above the equipment or to the structural ceiling, whichever is lower, shall be dedicated to the electrical installation. No piping, ducts, leak protection apparatus, or other equipment foreign to the electrical installation shall be located in this zone."


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Box in the drainpipe,done.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

rookie sparky said:


> Here, 1 for 1 doesn't matter. As long as the location has not changed, I can replace a100 panel with a200 app panel, run standard Se cable 40 from the meter to the panel location, and it will pass. No disconnect needed, no ser needed. As long as locations do not move, it's grandfathered in. I won slot of bits knowing that when others don't.


I suppose I get that the new panel didn't *increase* the hazard but the person that installed the new panel had a grand opportunity to make a code compliant install at no additional cost... just a slight slide to the right.

Or, maybe it's just me. I don't think I could have put the new panel there even if some local ordinance did deem it OK.

Pete


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

daveEM said:


> My house has one. 3". 9 million dollars worth of copper. 1964. Goes into a cast iron waste line underground. I should polish that sucker.
> 
> Those were the days.
> 
> ...


OK Dave ..I have to ask: Where do you live?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Lep said:


> What do they use aboard ships and submarines for waste lines?


Since waste lines on submarines had to withstand pressure (test depth in some cases) they were all stainless steel.

The crapper flush valves were 4" stainless. 

The copper/brass in the OP's picture was already under chemical attack and dripping into the electrical panel. Yuk!

Not sure what surface craft did.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> That panel is a least ten years old.











Inspection completed.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> View attachment 39825
> 
> 
> Inspection completed.


:laughing::thumbup:
Snap!


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> View attachment 39825
> 
> 
> Inspection completed.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3Kfd1glU0E


----------

